# Fai [făi] (offensive word)



## Josh805

I did not want to put the word in the title but the rules of the forum require putting it in there. I was going to instead give a warning in the title that it is an offensive word. 

My question is what does "fai" mean in English? I'm sorry I do not have a sentence for it. I just know that it is a bad word and I don't mean to offend anyone. If you would please tell me what it means and then I will quickly delete the post after I see the answer if you would like. Thank you for your help friends


----------



## OldAvatar

_fai _doesn't mean anything.
_făi _is a low level slang word used by uneducated people to offensively address to a female. I don't think there is an English translation for that.


----------



## Josh805

Oh ok thank you very much for the help. I cannot delete my post so if the mods or whoever want to then you can delete it so that no one is offended


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> _fai _doesn't mean anything.
> _făi _is a low level slang word used by uneducated people to offensively address to a female. I don't think there is an English translation for that.


 
To be fair (and a bit off-topic ) *fai* does mean something in Romanian: 

*



FAI fáiuri n. 1) Ţesătură deasă de mătase sau de lână, cu dungi mici, transversale în relief, folosită pentru confecţionarea obiectelor de îmbrăcăminte. 2) la pl. Varietăţi ale unei astfel de ţesături. /<fr. faille

Click to expand...

* 
 robbie


----------

